# I ran out of food...



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

<span style="color:#336666">
I knew I was running low on dog food...and I can't get mine locally...I have to drive almost an hour to get the Royal Canin at Pet Smart. There was no way I could get there before they ran out...and I hated to drive the hour JUST to get the food. Gas it TOO high.









The only decent food we can get locally is Science Diet or Iams. Since I just needed it to hold them over for a week or so until I could get to Petsmart, I decided to just get a bag of adult Iams...(I have been mixing puppy and adult b/c they can't leave each other's food alone!







)
Anyway...I brought home the food and put some in the bowls to see if they liked it.
THEY GOBBLED IT UP! Then looked up at me for more like I was holding out on them!
Crazy things! I may continue to mix the Iams with the two kinds of Royal Canin. RC is expensive...if they like the Iams, it will help stretch out the RC so I don't have to go back to PetSmart as often.

Anyway, I know Iams is not the GREATEST food out there, but my babies might argue with someone about that!







</span>


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

IAMS is pretty well-known for their horrific cruelty to laboratory animals. I personally won't buy a product that tests on animals, especially the horrible tests that IAMS uses.

You might want to read these before making your decision.

http://www.impactpress.com/articles/decjan...oore120104.html

http://www.uncaged.co.uk/iamsexpress.htm

http://www.iamscruelty.com/


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> IAMS is pretty well-known for their horrific cruelty to laboratory animals. I personally won't buy a product that tests on animals, especially the horrible tests that IAMS uses.
> 
> You might want to read these before making your decision.
> 
> ...



Yeah...I remember the threads we had about IAMS before...since then...I have read the PETA site and the IAMS site regarding this alleged cruelty. 
I am convinced that it was not IAMS who was involved in these acts. They have sinced left the facility that was targeted in these allegations because they didn't want to be in the same building where such acts were being conducted. If it is true, then shame on me...but I don't believe it.

This is what I read on the IAMS site. I felt it was short and to the point. Not a lot of excuses like they were trying to cover something up. If someone was truly targeting them in falsehoods...that is awful...just to make a story. Sometimes the media sux.

_
An animal rights organization is making misleading allegations about feeding studies performed for The Iams Company at an external facility that we left in early 2003. These allegations not only are old, but also are highly sensationalized and laced with untruths. 


Here are the facts about Iams:

FACT: Posing as an animal lover, an activist "undercover investigator" was hired for an Iams-funded role in the contract facility. She had responsibility for the socialization and enrichment of the dogs participating in Iams' feeding studies, and was paid to develop and implement a program to ensure that these dogs were well cared for. Rather than focusing on her assignment she captured video not of the scenes of the socialization and enrichment activities she was being paid to develop and deliver, but of dogs and cats that were housed in the same facility but not a part of Iams studies. 

FACT: Iams doesn't kill dogs or cats! It's against the animal studies policy that has been in place for years.

FACT: Iams does not authorize the debarking of any dogs.

FACT: Iams has an industry-leading global animal studies policy that ensures the care and welfare of every dog and cat participating in our feeding studies.

FACT: Iams is committed to the ultimate elimination of laboratory feeding studies as scientifically valid alternatives become available -and we are actively using, developing and seeking alternatives!

FACT: Iams takes full responsibility for the destiny of each and every dog and cat participating in our feeding studies, a program established as of July, 2003. Dogs and cats are adopted into loving homes after they stop working with Iams or they retire with Iams.

FACT: Iams is a company full of pet lovers who dedicate their lives to helping dogs and cats live longer, healthier lives. We see this in the more than 30 million pets worldwide who annually thrive on the innovative nutrition of The Iams Company. 


_


----------



## Kisses-4-Princess (Dec 4, 2005)

My Vet recently told me the Eukanuba was made by Iams. Is that true?


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Although IAMS made certain concessions as a result of the PETA expose and has arguably improved the conditions of its laboratory animals, the company still tests on animals.

Read what the Humane Society of the United States has to say about IAMS:

http://www.hsus.org/about_us/member_faqs/m...al_testing.html

Again, whether or not to buy products tested on animals is a personal one. I personally have boycotted such companies for at least 15 years. It was much more difficult to find cruelty-free products then. Today there are so many options, so many great pet foods out there that don't test on animals, why not choose one of those instead?

And yes, Eukanuba and IAMS are both made by Proctor & Gamble.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

Ok...now back to the foods.... I just checked and there is ground corn meal in all the IAMS foods. Corn Gluten Meal is the 6th ingredient listed on Science Diet Lamb/Rice, in all the other SD foods it's listed as the top ingredient. People say Nutro is low quality, but there is no corn in their Lamb/Rice.


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

> Ok...now back to the foods.... I just checked and there is ground corn meal in all the IAMS foods. Corn Gluten Meal is the 6th ingredient listed on Science Diet Lamb/Rice, in all the other SD foods it's listed as the top ingredient. People say Nutro is low quality, but there is no corn in their Lamb/Rice.[/B]


I feed both of mine the Nutro Small Bites in the Lamb/Rice flavor and mine LOVE it. They like the Chicken Soup I mix into it.. but the Nutro is why they inhale their food instead of picking at it. I also like how Nutro makes both of their coats super shiny. My Yorkie's breeder feeds this to all of her dogs.. including her champions and they look amazing.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=162466
> 
> 
> 
> ...










I feed my dogs Nutro Lamb/Rice too (Nutro Natural Choice). I agree about the coat quality. You can see it better on my Irish Setter tho. She's so shiny!!


----------



## Gregswife (Mar 6, 2006)

'Brinkley and Neylands Mom, this will probably be an unpopular opinion, but I think that if your dogs will eat the IAMS, if it appears to be nutritonally sound (I am not familiar with the brand) and it is obviously more convenient and economical for you, I think if you prefer to use it, than by all means, you should do just that. Yes, I read the allegations against the company, and I also read their response that you posted. As I can not say that the accusations are correct, because after all, there are people who will do anything to hurt some businesses (having spent many years in the corporate world, I saw this firsthand). As you say, you do believe that the IAMS Co. is telling the truth, than I do not think you should feel a moral obligation to be outraged nor to boycott them and should be free to use the food if you so desire. The IAMS representative says that this is an attempt to discredit their organization and unless their statement is proven incorrect, you should feel free to do what you feel is best for you and your furballs.

Cheryl


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

I don't know if that stuff is true about Iams or not. Just the fact that it could be true is disturbing enough. I do know about food and inconvenience though... Miko is on Natural Balance which is sold in Petco's but not in all of them. We are living in a small city at this time and to get it we need to drive about 45 minutes to Ventura, CA. A pain, I know!!







So whenever we do go, I end up buying 2 packages and it lasts a long time. But then again, I guess we only have 1 dog so its easier.


----------

